# Sharps bins again



## SacredHeart (Sep 5, 2011)

I know that lots of people have trouble with getting rid of these. I thought you might 'enjoy' hearing my ongoing saga with getting mine picked up:

http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2011/09/legend-of-sharps-man.html


----------



## ypauly (Sep 5, 2011)

I would like to moan about having three of them but it's all my fault lol. I make arrangements for collection usually they give me a date weeks in advance then I forget what day


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Becky lovely to see you posting x
thanks for the read I feel your pain everytime I want rid of mine its a saga....


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 6, 2011)

so annoying , i have an agreement with my doctor i just take them in there


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

I must admit Becky, I have the same arrangement as you - waste services collect. I just put mine on my doorstep in a bag, as advised, so it looks like whoever told you originally that you couldn't is at fault  And perhaps Sharps Man's 'annual leave' is a whole year off? 

Having said that, waste collection have been on strike/work to rule here for the past 4 months so we're lucky to get any kind of rubbish collection!


----------



## StephenM (Sep 6, 2011)

You have my sympathy Becky. I have been through the whole range (hospital then GP then chemist) until it is now council run and very awkward to actually get them collected if you work for a living. Diabetes obviously causes every patient a degree of stress and worry. What I find annoying is that this is often added to with things like sharps disposal, repeat prescriptions and even some appointments. Recently I requested that a follow up appointment for three months hence should avoid the two weeks when I would be away. A week later the appointment arrived bang in the middle of the two weeks!

Stressed Steve!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> so annoying , i have an agreement with my doctor i just take them in there



Me too. I've only swapped one since I got home (they're huge and it's only two injections a day) but it was no big deal. I took it in and the receptionist called the nurse to come and get it, she then locked it in a special store room they have for such things and gave me a new one. In my mind, if 'they' issue the bin to you, 'they' need to take it back when it's full. Whoever 'they' are.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm only on my 3rd bin in well over 3 years and it's only about a quarter full so will probably keep me going until next summer!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2011)

PS: The way it seems to work up here is the surgeries/pharmacies take the sharps bins and when they have a cupboard full they call the removals folk to come and get them. I reckon it works out much cheaper that way than having council van man running round dozens of houses collecting individual bins.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 6, 2011)

Fortunately for me, my GP will take the sharps bin and dispose of it.

My local chemist will not take them.  They did use to take them but apparently they had a couple of accidents  and so stopped.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 6, 2011)

StephenM said:


> You have my sympathy Becky. I have been through the whole range (hospital then GP then chemist) until it is now council run and very awkward to actually get them collected if you work for a living. Diabetes obviously causes every patient a degree of stress and worry. What I find annoying is that this is often added to with things like sharps disposal, repeat prescriptions and even some appointments. Recently I requested that a follow up appointment for three months hence should avoid the two weeks when I would be away. A week later the appointment arrived bang in the middle of the two weeks!
> 
> Stressed Steve!


 
Agree 100 %

You'd think they'd make it easier to avoid having them thrown in the bin. It's always a bit of a mystery when you move as to what to do with them.

Soemthing else DUK shold maybe look into.

Rob


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 6, 2011)

Similar frustrations here. Am now registered with the council who will come and get them periodically ... seems ridiculous that we can't drop them off at the GP since they have lots of their own sharps bins to dispose of! 
Also appointments ... asked for my son's 3 month follow up to be during the summer hols, as he is away at music school during the week (just started so mum's anxiety levels sky high, but that's another story!). Lo and behold, a mid-September appointment arrives. I tried to change it and even to attend another clinic but nothing doing. So we're waiting until October half term.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 6, 2011)

while we're on the subject....

Phoned council last week, although they are bright yellow somehow they didn't see it on my door step, so hopefully it'll be picked up tomorrow, I reminded them that they are bright yellow so should be visable!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive have to confess I have actually got a full sharps bin stuffed in my cupboard upstairs,all because no one would take responsibility for it....The first debarkle got me so intimidated i could not be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## StephenM (Sep 6, 2011)

I was talking with a friend on the phone this afternoon and mentioned this - he is Type I as well. Apparently a district nurse in his area picked some a couple of sharps boxes from a couple of elderly patients to try and be helpful. She was spotted trying to put them in the wheelie bin for sharps boxes at the practice by 'practice administrator'. She apparently received a reprimand for this and was told to return them as no way must non-practice sharps be disposed of through the practice. She phoned the council to try and get them picked up but told she did not meet the criteria - did not want the embarassment of returning them. After driving around with them for months she added them to another patients sharps pick-up. You could not make it up!*?


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a sharps bin, and although fairly large (about 2 litres) it's taken only five months to fill because I'm currently on disposable Innolet pens, which each take up about 200-250ml of space.  I know my insulin (Insulatard) is available in 3ml vials for refillable pens (those pens even take the same type of needles as I'm currently using), but I can't be prescribed those because my GP DSN doesn't know the code -- and the hospital team has discharged me for some unfathomable reason. 

I tried taking my sharps bin to the pharmacy, and was told that I have to ring a Council number to get it disposed of -- but they didn't know the number.  I'll mention it to the DSN when next I see her, as she it was who gave me the bin in the first place.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I have a sharps bin, and although fairly large (about 2 litres) it's taken only five months to fill because I'm currently on disposable Innolet pens, which each take up about 200-250ml of space.  I know my insulin (Insulatard) is available in 3ml vials for refillable pens (those pens even take the same type of needles as I'm currently using), but I can't be prescribed those because my GP DSN doesn't know the code -- and the hospital team has discharged me for some unfathomable reason.
> 
> I tried taking my sharps bin to the pharmacy, and was told that I have to ring a Council number to get it disposed of -- but they didn't know the number.  I'll mention it to the DSN when next I see her, as she it was who gave me the bin in the first place.



Robert, All PIP codes are on this page for Insulatard: http://www.novonordisk.co.uk/documents/promotion_page/document/2008_product_spcs_human_insulins.asp


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 7, 2011)

I got home and there was a yellow bin on my door step, but alas it was my full one, what have I got to do???


----------



## gail1 (Sep 7, 2011)

am i the only one who has no problems with this i just take mine back to my gps and they dispose of them for me


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> am i the only one who has no problems with this i just take mine back to my gps and they dispose of them for me



It's obviously not this surgery: http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/04/rude-receptionists.html



I've never had a problem either, apart from when they didn't pick up the bin once on the date arranged and I had to call and arrange another date.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> am i the only one who has no problems with this i just take mine back to my gps and they dispose of them for me


 
We do the same here. But my last place was council pickup and prior to that was the chemist, so there's no one policy. 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 8, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> I know that lots of people have trouble with getting rid of these. I thought you might 'enjoy' hearing my ongoing saga with getting mine picked up:
> 
> http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2011/09/legend-of-sharps-man.html



Hi I have never got mine picked up yet, but it will be happening soon.  I have a letter pinned to the cork board for instructions from my council.  Sheena


----------



## Tumble (Sep 8, 2011)

I was supposed to leave mine out this morning but forgot!  I set a reminder on my phone last week after phoning the council but a couple of days later I upgraded my phone and forgot all about the sharps bin reminder.  I phoned the council this morning and grovelled so I have to wait for next Thursday now.  Will take the bin out of the cupboard a few days before and set a new reminder.  Silly moo!


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 8, 2011)

Our local council won't take them, the chemists won't take them, so we are told to return them to the GP surgery.  Only problem is I keep forgetting.  We did it just the once when my son had to see our GP and he looked at me somewhat bemused when I asked if he could see to the disposal of it, but took it all the same. Now have about 6 more lined up in the garage.  I must remember and take them down sometime.  How big are all your sharps bins?  Ours are only 1 litre and my son fills them up in no time, hence the collection!  I wish we had decent size buckets, though I suppose that would take up more space in his room......


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> Our local council won't take them, the chemists won't take them, so we are told to return them to the GP surgery.  Only problem is I keep forgetting.  We did it just the once when my son had to see our GP and he looked at me somewhat bemused when I asked if he could see to the disposal of it, but took it all the same. Now have about 6 more lined up in the garage.  I must remember and take them down sometime.  How big are all your sharps bins?  Ours are only 1 litre and my son fills them up in no time, hence the collection!  I wish we had decent size buckets, though I suppose that would take up more space in his room......



Mine are 5 litres and last me well over a year  The council pick them up and leave me a new one


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 8, 2011)

The key thing is to only use the bins for the white bits (ie. needle + sheath) and throw the clear plastic cover in the normal rubbish/recycling.

I used to throw the whole lot in and they fill up very quickly but the needles themselves compact down quite well.

Rob


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Sep 9, 2011)

Just leave them on Boot's doorstep at 3am like I do - sorted.


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ikey the tinker said:


> Just leave them on Boot's doorstep at 3am like I do - sorted.



Oh you naughty person!  I asked in Boots the other week as someone told me they take them, and it was an emphatic NO!  They said they thought Superdrug did, but no, same response there.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Sep 9, 2011)

Alternatively, scatter the contents on your garden to deter snails.


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Mine are 5 litres and last me well over a year  The council pick them up and leave me a new one



Lucky man!  Wish we had 5 litre bins.  Question to ask at next GP appointment I guess!  You can't tell me 5 x 1 litre ones are more cost effective (prescription/dispensing costs also taken into account) than a 1 x 5 litre one.  I could save our PCT millions with my bright idea!


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> The key thing is to only use the bins for the white bits (ie. needle + sheath) and throw the clear plastic cover in the normal rubbish/recycling.
> 
> I used to throw the whole lot in and they fill up very quickly but the needles themselves compact down quite well.
> 
> Rob



Ah - hadn't thought of that!  We throw the whole lot in.  Ok, time to review our practice!  You're all quite smart really aren't you


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ikey the tinker said:


> Alternatively, scatter the contents on your garden to deter snails.



Oh you naughty person


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> Ah - hadn't thought of that! We throw the whole lot in. Ok, time to review our practice! You're all quite smart really aren't you


 
Just long in the tooth !

I spent about 10 years filling them quickly. Then had a moment of realisation...

Rob


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Just long in the tooth !
> 
> I spent about 10 years filling them quickly. Then had a moment of realisation...
> 
> Rob



Well I'm glad you shared that moment with me


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I may start doing that (only needle not cap and other stuff)(when I get a new bin) but shouldn't we also put the used test strips in too?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> I think I may start doing that (only needle not cap and other stuff)(when I get a new bin) but shouldn't we also put the used test strips in too?



My test strips just go in my normal waste as they are not sharp  I, too, have started just putting the needle in and chucking the rest in normal waste. Sharps bin is only about a quarter full and I've had it so long I can't remember when I got it - possibly November time last year


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> My test strips just go in my normal waste as they are not sharp  I, too, have started just putting the needle in and chucking the rest in normal waste. Sharps bin is only about a quarter full and I've had it so long I can't remember when I got it - possibly November time last year



right okay cheers, I know it should be obvious as it's a sharps bin, but when ever I was with a dsn at the hospital she put everything I used in the sharps bin, but I guess hospitals have to be extra careful.

Over n oot

Rossi


----------



## StephenM (Sep 17, 2011)

I went in a small hardware shop today. The owner has been Type I since childhood. Because of the recession he had been n the shop six days a week from 08:00 to 18:00. Anyway he now employs someone on a Wednesday and after a month feels he can leaved him to run the shop so is going to have Wednesdays off for the foreseeable future. He said he rang the council about collecting his backlog of sharps boxes as, like myself, he will not leaved then on the doorstep because of feral kids in the area. Jobsworth asked him how many he had and when he said six said anything over three was classed as industrial and would be chargeable. When he suggested they collect three for now he was told that he had been reclassified as"industrial" and collections would be chargeable. After going around in circles he has decided to ring again next week and hope he gets someone with an iota of common sense! What is this world coming to?


----------

